# Biblical & Historical Reasons for Presbyterian Polity



## ThomasCartwright (Apr 28, 2014)

I realise the issue of church polity has been debated for centuries and I am sure many here have fixed positions. There are many articles out there on independency by Baptists but few Presbyterians have taken the time to establish a case for Presbyterianism. In the spirit of that reality, I attach a paper I did for my church members explaining why our church has adopted the Presbyterian form of governance:

View attachment PresbyterianChurch.pdf


----------



## belin (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you, neat summary. Let us know if you do an expanded version.


----------

